# back to training next week!



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Very cool! You know senior is kinda like Open obedience. A natural retriever and smart dog can get away with only practicing once a week at a lesson. You can fob your way through. But once you get to Master (or utility) those weaknesses can show up. If you want to do it right you need to train consistently. Best of luck! Looking forward to your journal posts!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey can't wait to hear stories of Tito in the field!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Extremely jealous here.... but you already know that. 

I love Tito's journals too. They are interesting reading. Would like to say it helps but then I am so beneath that level... We dream.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

BTW Anney, it was you that convinced me to stop feeling guilty and just plain take the winter off. You mentioned having to take time off when Fishie got hurt, and that in some ways it was a good thing, and that was all the excuse I needed 




K9-Design said:


> Very cool! You know senior is kinda like Open obedience. A natural retriever and smart dog can get away with only practicing once a week at a lesson. You can fob your way through. But once you get to Master (or utility) those weaknesses can show up. If you want to do it right you need to train consistently. Best of luck! Looking forward to your journal posts!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy training  

We almost started last weekend since the snow finally melted some, but the rain slickened snow was too dangerous for the dogs, and now we have flooding and serious mud - like wheels sinking to their hubs in mud. Actually this morning I was almost to my bumper in mud! But we might start this Sunday weather and grounds permitting. Cannot wait!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Can't wait for the next installment of "The Adventures of Tito".


----------

